# cool emoticons



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

how do yall get some of those cool emoticons like this one :chair: (i just found out how to do that one) and a whole lot of others ive seen? like the one that has a gravestone with rip on it and ones like that?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

In the post area, there is a link under the viewable emoticons and a creator.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

[schild=17 fontcolor=00008B shadowcolor=DC143C shieldshadow=1]call me bob[/schild]

how do you do the animation ones


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

:fish: wheeee!!!!!!!! i get it...thanks!


----------

